# Japan shrinking its armoured force as part of new defense program



## CougarKing (25 Nov 2013)

Japan shrinking its MBT force while focusing on airlift-able AFVs. Aren't the JASDF's Kawasaki C-1 or C-2 airlifters able to carry at least one Mitsubishi Type 89 IFV? 



> Nikkei link
> 
> TOKYO (Nikkei) -- *Japan will shrink its battle tank force by more than half and cluster them on its northernmost and southernmost main islands, while fielding lighter, faster new combat vehicles able to be airlifted to the far corners of the archipelago.*
> 
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 Nov 2013)

Wasted money.If the home islands are invaded they will need lots of artillery and men.An invader would first have to defeat the Japanese Navy and Air Force.They should buy more jets and submarines.


----------



## Danjanou (27 Nov 2013)

I wonder how this new air mobile hi tech force will fare against the main threat the JSDF was created to oppose? 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/2/29/Godzilla_'54_design.jpg

 ;D


----------



## CougarKing (27 Nov 2013)

On a more serious note, the JSDF plans to create an amphibious landing force similar to the USMC, as mentioned in this article about the JMSDF pivot vs. the Chinese PLA-N.



> *Japan pivots to counter Chinese navy*
> BY DAVID LAGUE
> Tue Nov 26, 2013 11:10pm EST
> 
> ...


----------

